# My baby loves sucking on my finger - good or bad?



## havsulen (Mar 18, 2005)

My baby is now one month old, and I can't figure out how to soothe her need for sucking when she refuses my breast.
She really likes sucking on my finger, and I am not sure whether that is something I should try to avoid?
Background information: My first daughter was always soothed at the breast. There she would fall asleep, and also suck a lot for comfort. I never gave her a pacifier and we didn't use a bottle - she was breastfed on cue day and night for over 3 years.

But my one month old has times - every day - when she refuses to suck at the breast, but it still seems that she has a need for sucking. She puts her hand in her mouth and does other things that show me that she would like to suck, but when I offer her the breast at these times, she refuses, or sucks a little and then starts to cry. During the night, she wants the breast and quickly falls asleep again (thank goodness!), but not during the day.
If she is tired but doesn't want to fall asleep nursing, she does not find it easy to fall asleep while I try other things such as carrying her in my arms, a wrap or a sling, rocking her close to me, dancing with her and you know - I try everything!
But one thing she likes - to suck on my finger.
If I give her my little finger to suck on, she oftes falls asleep peacefully. I have done this only when she is really desperate and nothing else works.

But somehow it doesn't feel right to give her my finger. It seems unhygenic (even though I try to be so very careful and clean it), and I guess I am also a little scared of it turning into a bad habit. A friend of mine did give her baby her finger to suck on, and that child still needs to suck her finger for comfort and to fall asleep now at the age of 2,5.
I am prepared for her to depend on my breasts for those purposes for years - but my finger?

What do you think? Is it ok? Should/could I try something else? (there are so many reasons why I do not want to give her a pacifier, I think it is so much more natural for my breast to be her pacifier) Will it pass?

I need to add that this is not a problem when it comes to feeding her. She is gaining weight like a champ, and generally a very happy, peaceful baby. This is just an issue when it comes to falling asleep and staying asleep.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, dd1 liked to suck on our fingers (not her own though) and she is still nursing now at 3yo so I don't think it hurt the BF-relationship. (I have over supply and ANY sucking= full on milky meal). That said, it was massively painful when she started teething and we actively discouraged it starting around 9-10 months (by encouraging her own fingers, teething toys, etc). We went slowly, but by her first birthday she no longer needed our fingers for soothing.

The Sears Baby book actually suggests offering your finger (instead of a paci) if your babe wants to suck but doesn't want the breast. And as long as it doesn't interfere with your breastfeeding (no funky latch) then I'd think it would be fine. As your babe gets older just help them find their own fingers or offer a different sucking/soothing item for those times.

Congrats on your new babe!


----------



## Xenopus (Nov 23, 2006)

And as long as it doesn't interfere with your breastfeeding (no funky latch) then I'd think it would be fine.

Agreed. When DD was a month old she was a very sucky baby, and so sometime she was a finger-sucker. It didn't interfere with BFing, she's still going at 20 mos. I wouldn't worry about it, Mama.

love,
Xen


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

it's better than a pacifier.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I think it's ok and better than a pacifier mostly because you have to have a babe in arms to give them a finger. You're a lot less likely to overuse a finger or not feed them when they're hungry in your lap.


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
I think it's ok and better than a pacifier mostly because you have to have a babe in arms to give them a finger. You're a lot less likely to overuse a finger or not feed them when they're hungry in your lap.

This is exactly how I feel, too! We let DS suck on our fingers for many months, and it never hurt our BF relationship. If I was out on public and worried about my finger being dirty I would suck it myself first... figuring I'd get the worst stufff of and make sure I was exposed to whatever he got for antibodies. Got some funny looks on the bus.









We had to stop when he got his bottom teeth, though--ouch!! now if he REALLY needs sucking comfort and won't nurse and can't fall asleep otherwise, we give him a frozen carrot to suck on. Works like a charm!


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree that it's better than a pacifier. You might consider helping your lo find her own fists to suck on, but first you'll have to consider whether you wouldn't mind having a thumb-sucker. Although, learning to suck now doesn't mean she'll be a thumb-sucker later.


----------

